# مقدمة عن حقيبة الرائي ( التلفاز )



## أبوعبد الملك (2 يوليو 2008)

(( نظرية بلا تطبيق تظل عرجا
وعمل بدون نظرية هو عمل أعمى ))

بعد أن عرفنا الهدف العام من الحقيبة الآن نبين : بأن الحقيبة تحتوي على جزئين :

الجزء النظري .
الجزء العملي .
وسوف توزع الحقيبة على شكل وحدات كل وحدة تختص بمجموعة من الاهداف التفصيلية .
ابو عبد الملك


----------

